# Parents not setting regulary



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Dears,

Last week I have a cockatiel pair from a friend. They came with a nest with 6 eggs. At the begining, they were not setting on the eggs, however, from the second day, they sit on the eggs during the day, however, in the afternoon they get out of the nest, and sleep on the pearch.

I haven't checked the eggs yet, what is you advice? Shall I check the eggs today? 

Another issue is that the nest box is inside the cage, at the top corner, so I don't know how I can check the eggs, since I doubt I would be able to take the eggs from the nest without getting the nest outside the cage!!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

You can allow them to continue as they are. Unfortunately, unless you're willing to incubate the eggs yourself, you're at their mercy during this phase.

You will want to put the nest box within easy reach though, because if they do have babies, you need to check on them pretty regularly to make sure everything is gong OK.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Cryren8972 said:


> You can allow them to continue as they are. Unfortunately, unless you're willing to incubate the eggs yourself, you're at their mercy during this phase.
> 
> You will want to put the nest box within easy reach though, because if they do have babies, you need to check on them pretty regularly to make sure everything is gong OK.


Thanks Alot... so is there any possiblity the eggs will hatch? since they don't not set on them in the afternoon... do u advice me to get the nest out of the cage, and put it in the same corner, however, outside the bars? Would this upset the parents?

Thanks alot again


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, it's possible that the eggs will hatch depending on the temperature conditions inside the nest. Do you know when the eggs were laid?


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Dear tielfan,

Actually I don't know when they were laid, however, today I checked the eggs (candled them), and unfortunaly all of them were infertilzed.

they are turning into gray color, shall I remove them from the nest?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Does it look like the pair is getting ready to lay more eggs? If they haven't started mating again, you can remove the eggs and the nestbox too. They may have realized that this clutch isn't going to hatch and that's why they aren't sitting too tight.

If they have started mating again, you need to make a decision on whether you want babies or not. If you want babies, just leave the nestbox in place. If you don't want babies, taking the nest away might or might not disrupt the breeding process enough to prevent egg-laying.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Does it look like the pair is getting ready to lay more eggs? If they haven't started mating again, you can remove the eggs and the nestbox too. They may have realized that this clutch isn't going to hatch and that's why they aren't sitting too tight.
> 
> If they have started mating again, you need to make a decision on whether you want babies or not. If you want babies, just leave the nestbox in place. If you don't want babies, taking the nest away might or might not disrupt the breeding process enough to prevent egg-laying.


Well...from what I see, they haven't mated again...so I removed the eggs with the nest box. I am planning to get the nest back in September... Now, I will concentrate on their deight, and try to tame them (if possible), and in September, I will try to breed them.

Thanks alot for your input


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Spring is usually the most favorable time for breeding because nature gives their hormones a little extra boost then.


----------

